

HackingPot - 'graduation project' by Udacity CS101 student - gcmartinelli

as a 'graduation project' for Udacity's Intro to CS (CS101) I made a search engine for hackers/makers (http://hackingpot.com). 
By inputing components/ingredients you can find projects/recipes (right now only electronic projects from Make:Projects, but in the future there will be other sources).
Anyway, I had little to no programming experience before this course. Udacity helped me realize this project.
I know there are many ways to improve this application. Any input would be welcome (it is Open Source so you can check out the code in GitHub).
======
skadamat
Hmm

<http://hackingpot.com/search?q=ruby>

~~~
gcmartinelli
currently only electronic projects are indexed.

------
sidcool
<http://hackingpot.com>

